# Why does my rat poop in her food dish and water bowls?



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

My tiny top eared 16 month old rat, Fiona, poops in her water bowl and food dish. Although she has a litter pan which she does use, she still defecates in other areas including her hammock. Why would she choose to sit on the edge of her water bowl and let it loose in it? I mean...this takes balance and concentration. Wouldn't it be easier to let it go in her bigger litter pan and not contaminate her water? 

My new nine week old double rex does do most of their business in their litter pan and they are so young. Fiona on the other hand could never be litter trained like my other rats. Believe me, I've tried!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

"This is safe to consume" poops and pee are utilized to mark food known to be good. 
"This is my house(hammock)" poops and pees are used to navigate territory. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

I knew about urine markings, but not poop markings. The combination of rat poop and water together is a heightened smell of gross...!


----------

